# FS has closed AT camping due to bears.



## Busters Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

In Union County the U.S.F.S has closed camping on the AT between Neels Gap and Jarrod Gap including the Blood Mountain and Woods Hole Shelters due to bear activity.  Bears have become a nuisance to the hikers and campers and there have been thirty reports of bears getting into food bags so they have closed the camping until May 15.  Persistent bear activity and improper food storage is the reason because the bears are smart and have learned how to swat branches near food cables to knock it down. They are hoping by closing camping it will give the bears time to get out of the habit of looking for food on the trail and will move on.  
See THE NORTH GEORGIA NEWS April 20 edition.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 21, 2011)

should be a good place to bow hunt come sept.


----------



## bowstring (Apr 23, 2011)

LOVE IT


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 23, 2011)

Need to let some dog training go on and they would leave pretty quick!


----------



## blackbear (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like yogi and boo -boo ...We all Know they are smarter than the average bears...


----------

